# Donnarumma:"Mio errore? Quando era capitato?".



## admin (14 Giugno 2022)

Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"

"Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


----------



## Andris (14 Giugno 2022)

quale Real Madrid, OGNI partita rischi di prendere goal così con questi passaggi di piedi !!!

e non è solo quello, parliamo del goal della macedonia e di quello della bulgaria per esempio


----------



## danjr (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Ad esempio Samp Miilan quando regali io fol
A defrel


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Dopo aver chiesto la cessione di navas chiederà che la sua porta sia più piccola di due metri e che non lo si possa pressare.

Si può tifare una nazionale rappresentata da gente così?
Non si può.


----------



## chicagousait (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Stai parlando a nome, ne sei inspiegabilmente capitano, di una nazionale che dopo l'Europeo non è riuscita a qualificarsi ai mondiali per due edizioni consecutive. Non avete avuto l'umiltà di cercare di migliorare la situazione e stasera hai preso 5 gol di cui uno regalato per colpa tua e ti permetti di polemizzare sul nulla invece di chiedere scusa. 
1,100, 1000 tifosi fuori dallo stadio ad insultarti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Che asino.. Con questa mentalità si capisce perché negli anni è regredito anziché lavorare sui difetti.. Ma del resto lui si sente perfetto.. Capita quando dai 16 anni già ti dicono che sei predistinato e numero 1 al mondo.. Mi ricorda scemotelli.. Pure lui pallone d'oro in pectore a 18 anni, emigrato da milano verso gli emiri per poi declinare fino alla serie b e alla Turchia..


----------



## ILMAGO (15 Giugno 2022)

Mi fa quasi pena, poveretto.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che asino.. Con questa mentalità si capisce perché negli anni è regredito anziché lavorare sui difetti.. Ma del resto lui si sente perfetto.. Capita quando dai 16 anni già ti dicono che sei predistinato e numero 1 al mondo.. Mi ricorda scemotelli.. Pure lui pallone d'oro in pectore a 18 anni, emigrato da milano verso gli emiri per poi declinare fino alla serie b e alla Turchia..



Peggio di questi solo Mastour.
Pompato perché a 14 anni faceva i trick col pallone come gli youtuber.
Certo che ne sono passati di scienziati dalle nostre parti, eh...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Peggio di questi solo Mastour.
> Pompato perché a 14 anni faceva i trick col pallone come gli youtuber.
> Certo che ne sono passati di scienziati dalle nostre parti, eh...


Mi ricordo ancora pellegatti che nella miseria di annate da vomito tentava di tittillare il gallo lanciandosi in paragoni tra il gre-no-li il ka-pa-ro (kakà - Pato-Ronaldinho) e limpresentabile trio marocchino ta-ma-ra (taarabt-mastour-rami) 

Gli anni del buoi


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo ancora pellegatti che nella miseria di annate da vomito tentava di tittillare il gallo lanciandosi in paragoni tra il gre-no-li il ka-pa-ro (kakà - Pato-Ronaldinho) e limpresentabile trio marocchino ta-ma-ra (taarabt-mastour-rami)
> 
> Gli anni del buoi



Meno male che non è uscito fuori il Mastour-Balo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2022)

ahahahaah ridicolo


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2022)

Nervoso il ragazzo, hai preso 5 pere e ti metti pure a dibattere...


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2022)

Ieri nonostante la figuraccia a stento tratteneva quel suo fastidioso sorrisetto, si è incupito solo quando la giornalista ha rimarcato che quell'errore errore sul 4-0 non era la prima volta che lo faceva.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2022)

E' rimasto con la testa a Bernabeu, cavoli suoi...


----------



## unbreakable (15 Giugno 2022)

comunque devo dire che lo credevo un attimo più intelligente..a me sembra una persona che fa fatica ad articolare un pensiero articolato..ma veramente..il suo q.i. non deve essere così elevato..
cioè pure totti ad inizio carriera si vedeva che faceva fatica a parlar ein italiano e rispondeva monosillabi..ma lui porcamiseria è già 3/4 anni che continua con frasi fatte e prestampate..e non si è migliorato neanche andando all'estero..cioè vai in francia impara la lingua..non pretendere di parlare italiano in un paese straniero..
niente è rimasto standard sia in porta che fuori dalla porta

per fare un esempio è tipo yamcha in dragonball quando all'nizio sembrava dovesse esser eil protaognista della serie eppoi rimane il personaggio più inutile della saga


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> comunque devo dire che lo credevo un attimo più intelligente..a me sembra una persona che fa fatica ad articolare un pensiero articolato..ma veramente..il suo q.i. non deve essere così elevato..
> cioè pure totti ad inizio carriera si vedeva che faceva fatica a parlar ein italiano e rispondeva monosillabi..ma lui porcamiseria è già 3/4 anni che continua con frasi fatte e prestampate..e non si è migliorato neanche andando all'estero..cioè vai in francia impara la lingua..non pretendere di parlare italiano in un paese straniero..
> niente è rimasto standard sia in porta che fuori dalla porta
> 
> per fare un esempio è tipo yamcha in dragonball quando all'nizio sembrava dovesse esser eil protaognista della serie eppoi rimane il personaggio più inutile della saga


dollar è la prova vivente che lombroso aveva ragione, basta vederlo in faccia e ti accorgi che non è propriamente un tipo sveglio, non c'è bisogno manco che apra bocca  credo che dollar se la giochi con cassano per quanto riguarda le difficolta con la lingua italiana


----------



## Pit96 (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Questo poi parla come Bonucci. Frasi fatte e presunzione a mille


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


L' andazzo che sta prendendo la sua carriera é allucinante, neanche nei migliori film o nelle serie Netflix piene di morale e ipocrisie. La parabola della sua carriera, se continua così, farà godere come pazzi noi milanisti e gli amanti del calcio in generale


----------



## Dexter (15 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> comunque devo dire che lo credevo un attimo più intelligente..a me sembra una persona che fa fatica ad articolare un pensiero articolato..ma veramente..il suo q.i. non deve essere così elevato..
> cioè pure totti ad inizio carriera si vedeva che faceva fatica a parlar ein italiano e rispondeva monosillabi..ma lui porcamiseria è già 3/4 anni che continua con frasi fatte e prestampate..e non si è migliorato neanche andando all'estero..cioè vai in francia impara la lingua..non pretendere di parlare italiano in un paese straniero..
> niente è rimasto standard sia in porta che fuori dalla porta
> 
> per fare un esempio è tipo yamcha in dragonball quando all'nizio sembrava dovesse esser eil protaognista della serie eppoi rimane il personaggio più inutile della saga


Totti é ignorante come una capra, ma non é scemo. Giggio invece sembra proprio non arrivarci


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2022)

C'è da dire che si sta palesando quello che è sempre stato : uno che si è sempre ritenuto più forte e più grande del milan.
Uno con un ego smisurato .

Umanamente davvero una brutta persona che faceva solo male al nostro spogliatoio.
Una nazionale con lui in porta nonchè capitano non la si tifa.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Giugno 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Questo poi parla come Bonucci. Frasi fatte e presunzione a mille


ecco chi mi ricordava!


----------



## IDRIVE (15 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> comunque devo dire che lo credevo un attimo più intelligente..a me sembra una persona che fa fatica ad articolare un pensiero articolato..ma veramente..il suo q.i. non deve essere così elevato..
> cioè pure totti ad inizio carriera si vedeva che faceva fatica a parlar ein italiano e rispondeva monosillabi..ma lui porcamiseria è già 3/4 anni che continua con frasi fatte e prestampate..e non si è migliorato neanche andando all'estero..cioè vai in francia impara la lingua..non pretendere di parlare italiano in un paese straniero..
> niente è rimasto standard sia in porta che fuori dalla porta
> 
> per fare un esempio è tipo yamcha in dragonball quando all'nizio sembrava dovesse esser eil protaognista della serie eppoi rimane il personaggio più inutile della saga


Premesso che, ovviamente, lui come QI è messo più o meno a livello di una fioriera, secondo me ha anche avuto delle direttive ben precise, ovvero: "Hai tutti i media ai tuoi piedi, tu in caso di errore - anche i più clamorosi - nega tutto, anche l'evidenza, dirotta le colpe su altre cose (la papera su Benzema? Era fallo), tanto grazie al lavoro del tuo entourage, i mezzi di comunicazione faranno comunque sempre passare la linea del #migliorportieredelmondo" Ecco, secondo me lui sta rispettando le consegne, o almeno lo spero, perchè se queste uscite sono solo farina del suo sacco, sono veramente preoccupato per il suo stato mentale (e non sto scherzando). Dico questo perchè la storia di rinnegare tutto, rimangiarsi la parola, dire "Io non ho mai detto questo, ecc..." sta diventando un pò il marchio di fabbrica di tutti i calciatori, non solo di Dollarman, che ormai come valore della parola sono scesi al livello dei politici. Oltretutto non è neanche intelligente, perchè ogni volta è LUI che tira fuori l'argomento della papera contro il Real, se avesse davvero la coscienza a posto, non lo citerebbe ad ogni piè sospinto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Giugno 2022)

guai criticare il Modigliani, si offende.


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


gne gne c'era fallo gne gne arbitro cattivo gne gne io modigliani.... tempo un paio di anni e finisce nel nulla cosmico, soprattutto se continua con questo autoassolvimento continuo.


----------



## Diavolo86 (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Guardate, io 3 o 4 anni fa ho assistito ad una scena di vita privata con lui protagonista davvero imbarazzante, e che mi aveva fatto capire di che "pasta" fosse fatto: stazione di Milano Centrale, per chi non la conosce per accedere ai binari è necessario avere un biglietto del treno (giusto o meno che sia, era così). Si presenta ai controlli per accompagnare la ragazza che doveva partire, e l'addetto ai controlli, non sapendo chi fosse, chiede anche a lui il biglietto; Dollar ha fatto su una scenata imbarazzante, urlandogli contro e minacciando di denunciarlo. La mia ragazza lavora in stazione e conosce l'addetto alla sicurezza, e le ha detto che lo ha denunciato davvero per non averlo fatto entrare.
Credo che il fatto di non averlo più in squadra si sia rivelato, oltre che un upgrade tecnico, anche un ENORME upgrade sul lato umano.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ieri nonostante la figuraccia a stento tratteneva quel suo fastidioso sorrisetto, si è incupito solo quando la giornalista ha rimarcato che quell'errore errore sul 4-0 non era la prima volta che lo faceva.



Non se l'aspettava, lesa maestà... ma ho come l'impressione che saranno un leit motv del suo prosieguo di carriera questi richiami alla realtà...


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Giugno 2022)

Ennesima dimostrazione del suo vero valore, non solo di quello sul campo. Da queste parti conoscevamo da tempo il suo reale livello. Si sta palesando il suo essere incapace di fare autocritica, lui non sbaglia mai, sono gli altri i folli che gli vanno contro, che sia il Milan rifiutandosi di strapagare le sue misere capacità calcistiche, o quel cattivone di Benzema che osando pressarlo ha mostrato davanti a riflettori internazionali, quanto cesso il 99 sia coi piedi.
Donnarumma sta dimostrando alcune qualità tipiche di juve e inter. Vive in un mondo tutto suo, dove lui è bello e profumato e gli altri puzzano, e che senza protezioni il suo vero valore è decisamente più misero di quanto si volesse far credere.


----------



## Ninni21 (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.



Forse sbaglierò, ma non c'è solo l'errore sul quinto goal. Ad esempio, il primo gli passa tra le gambe e sul terzo ha la reattività di un panda (in tema di reattività, se fossi in lui prenderei lezioni da Maignan). 

Fa piacere vedere come vanga coccolato da tutti da quando ha lasciato il Milan, compreso Mancini, ma da un portiere che chiede 24 mln di euro lordi, ci si aspetterebbe che non passi neanche un filo d'aria.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Giugno 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Forse sbaglierò, ma non c'è solo l'errore sul quinto goal. Ad esempio, il primo gli passa tra le gambe e sul terzo ha la reattività di un panda (in tema di reattività, se fossi in lui prenderei lezioni da Maignan).
> 
> Fa piacere vedere come vanga coccolato da tutti da quando ha lasciato il Milan, compreso Mancini, ma da un portiere che chiede 24 mln di euro lordi, ci si aspetterebbe che non passi neanche un filo d'aria.


La scuderia raviola è potentissima anche e soprattutto presso i giornalai.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Giugno 2022)

Comunque, a parte Raviola, gran parte del successo (e soprattutto dei soldi) che prende 'sto incapace, è attribuibile ad un nome ed un cognome.

E il nome ed il cognome sono quelli del grandissimo ex-DS della basehhh mirabelliana.


----------



## ilPresidente (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.



scusa m*3d&@ se ti chiamo Do$$arumma


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> comunque devo dire che lo credevo un attimo più intelligente..a me sembra una persona che fa fatica ad articolare un pensiero articolato..ma veramente..il suo q.i. non deve essere così elevato..
> cioè pure totti ad inizio carriera si vedeva che faceva fatica a parlar ein italiano e rispondeva monosillabi..ma lui porcamiseria è già 3/4 anni che continua con frasi fatte e prestampate..e non si è migliorato neanche andando all'estero..cioè vai in francia impara la lingua..non pretendere di parlare italiano in un paese straniero..
> niente è rimasto standard sia in porta che fuori dalla porta
> 
> per fare un esempio è tipo yamcha in dragonball quando all'nizio sembrava dovesse esser eil protaognista della serie eppoi rimane il personaggio più inutile della saga


Visto che citi Totti, devo dire che mi sono ricreduto sulle sue capacità oratorie: certo, non sarà Luca Serianni, ma non è neppure quel ”romano” (passatemi il termine) che lui stesso ha contribuito a creare. Lo sentii parlare a un evento e il suo eloquio si dimostrò di gran lunga migliore di quanto preventivato, con scelte di tempi e modi verbali assolutamente impeccabili. Totti si è costruito negli anni questa figura giocosa, ma è più in gamba di quel che si pensa. E poi è un mio idolo


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Nervoso il ragazzo, hai preso 5 pere e ti metti pure a dibattere...


Ma non lo difendi più? Eri uno dei suoi estimatori più esagitati, difendevi lindifendibile quando si trattava di gigiuzzo tuo, che successo alla fine? Stavamo a litigare per ore che per me era un cesso e per te un supercampione ......


----------



## unbreakable (15 Giugno 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Visto che citi Totti, devo dire che mi sono ricreduto sulle sue capacità oratorie: certo, non sarà Luca Serianni, ma non è neppure quel ”romano” (passatemi il termine) che lui stesso ha contribuito a creare. Lo sentii parlare a un evento e il suo eloquio si dimostrò di gran lunga migliore di quanto preventivato, con scelte di tempi e modi verbali assolutamente impeccabili. Totti si è costruito negli anni questa figura giocosa, ma è più in gamba di quel che si pensa. E poi è un mio idolo


cito totti perchè è la prima persona che mi viene in mente che non si capiva lettralmente niente nell interviste quando stava in un der21 o era agli esordi con la roma..parlata romanesca stretta e a monosillabi , imbarazzatissimo.. qualche intervista su youtube se ha i voglia e tempo..lui poi si è evoluto velocemente passando da timido a leader sia fuori che dentro il campo e diventando personaggio
mi ricordo anche che era parecchio permaloso totti all'inizio tanto che l'imitazione di giuliani a convenscion (programma degli anni 2000) dove veniva preso in giro a lui non andav giù..poi qualche anno più tardi superò queste sue debolezze con autoironia..lo cito come persona da cui prender e esempio

questo per dire che donnarumma è rimasto standard , non si migliora ne progredisce nè con il cervello nè dentro il campo..e avrebbe tutto il tempo e la disponibilità per migliorare e maturare


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> gne gne c'era fallo gne gne arbitro cattivo gne gne io modigliani.... tempo un paio di anni e finisce nel nulla cosmico, soprattutto se continua con questo autoassolvimento continuo.


Monza e. Infine qualche squadra di bassa classifica turca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Monza e. Infine qualche squadra di bassa classifica turca.


Ma va è già promesso ai gobbi figuriamoci.. 
Oppure peggio sarebbe anche capace di andare alle melme.. Premesso che me ne fregherebbe zero.. Ormai il bluff è smascherato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma va è già promesso ai gobbi figuriamoci..
> Oppure peggio sarebbe anche capace di andare alle melme.. Premesso che me ne fregherebbe zero.. Ormai il bluff è smascherato


Guarda che quello che vediamo noi lo vedano anche gli altri. S3condo te Allegri perché non l'ha voluto?
Topogigio porta un minus di almeno 10/12 punti a stagione. Magari lo prendessero magari.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Il Karma caro Donnarumma il Karma.
Ma poi, quanto sei brutto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> cito totti perchè è la prima persona che mi viene in mente che non si capiva lettralmente niente nell interviste quando stava in un der21 o era agli esordi con la roma..parlata romanesca stretta e a monosillabi , imbarazzatissimo.. qualche intervista su youtube se ha i voglia e tempo..lui poi si è evoluto velocemente passando da timido a leader sia fuori che dentro il campo e diventando personaggio
> mi ricordo anche che era parecchio permaloso totti all'inizio tanto che l'imitazione di giuliani a convenscion (programma degli anni 2000) dove veniva preso in giro a lui non andav giù..poi qualche anno più tardi superò queste sue debolezze con autoironia..lo cito come persona da cui prender e esempio
> 
> questo per dire che donnarumma è rimasto standard , non si migliora ne progredisce nè con il cervello nè dentro il campo..e avrebbe tutto il tempo e la disponibilità per migliorare e maturare


credo che le prime interviste di totti non arriveranno mai alle prime interviste di cassano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Guarda che quello che vediamo noi lo vedano anche gli altri. S3condo te Allegri perché non l'ha voluto?
> Topogigio porta un minus di almeno 10/12 punti a stagione. Magari lo prendessero magari.


infatti chi sano di mente, oggi, andrebbe a riprendersi zizzo con quello stipendio e con la reattività di un bradipo? a parte la papera coi piedi, è preoccupante la lentezza, il primo gol si butta a rilento e il pallone gli passa addirittura in mezzo alle gambe


----------



## mabadi (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Comunque era capitato anche con il Milan ma gli amici l'hanno difeso


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> infatti chi sano di mente, oggi, andrebbe a riprendersi zizzo con quello stipendio e con la reattività di un bradipo? a parte la papera coi piedi, è preoccupante la lentezza, il primo gol si butta a rilento e il pallone gli passa addirittura in mezzo alle gambe


Quoto.
E guarda anche l'errore sul disimpegno con i piedi. Lì ci sono 2 errori non uno.

Il fatto di buttarsi da un lato prima che viene scoccato il tiro e di una gravità immensa, senza nessun senso logico. Non e la prima volta ,lo fa SEMPRE.


----------



## sunburn (15 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Guarda che quello che vediamo noi lo vedano anche gli altri. S3condo te Allegri perché non l'ha voluto?


Mica solo Allegri. Che è poi il motivo per il quale è andato via a zero: nessuno si è presentato a Casa Milan con un’offerta per il cartellino.

Come scrivo da sempre, andatevi a vedere Milan- Sassuolo 2 a 1 del 2015, partita del suo esordio, e cosa combinò sulla punizione di Berardi. Ne fece poi uno identico una o due partite dopo. Infatti non ho mai mai mai capito perché molti tifosi milanisti descrivessero il Donnarumma del primo anno come un fenomeno.


*EDIT: *da 1:52


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Totti é ignorante come una capra, ma non é scemo. Giggio invece sembra proprio non arrivarci



Soprattutto, non me ne voglia il fantasma di Raiola ma Totti era 1) un talento purissimo dal primo all'ultimo giorno di carriera e 2) simpatico.
Questo è 1) un talento di 23 anni eppure già in declino e 2) uno scem...ci siamo capiti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Forse sbaglierò, ma non c'è solo l'errore sul quinto goal. Ad esempio, il primo gli passa tra le gambe e sul terzo ha la reattività di un panda (in tema di reattività, se fossi in lui prenderei lezioni da Maignan).
> 
> Fa piacere vedere come vanga coccolato da tutti da quando ha lasciato il Milan, compreso Mancini, ma da un portiere che chiede 24 mln di euro lordi, ci si aspetterebbe che non passi neanche un filo d'aria.


Si butta a terra come un sacco di patate un’ora e mezza prima che parta il tiro. In 3 gol su 5 subiti c’è la sua complicità. Era precoce, ma non è cresciuto di rendimento, anzi è peggiorato perché chi lo ha consigliato lo ha fatto sentire Yashin quando aveva tutto da dimostrare. Se continua così, alla scadenza del contratto col PSG va in qualche squadra di provincia fare il portiere. Attualmente ci sono molti estremi difensori migliori di lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2022)

Questo comunque è talmente pirla che è capace di bruciarsi tutti i soldi fatti e arrivare a 50 anni povero


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ggio Donnaruma dopo il KO con la Germania e dopo l'ennesimo errore:"_Ci è mancato tutto stasera. Scuse non ce ne sono. Anche un po’ di stanchezza con cinque gare in 20 giorni a fine caponato e non è facile ma non vogliamo trovare scuse. Ci dispiace per i tifosi per quello che hanno visto. Qualche occasione l’abbiamo avuta ma non va bene. Adesso analizzeremo tutto e insieme ripartiremo. L’errore sul gol? Assolutamente. Sul 4-0 potevo capire la situazione e buttarla via. Dopo gli errori si cresce e adesso bisogna solo guardarci in faccia, riposare e ritornare molto più forti"
> 
> "Il mio errore, ripetuto? Quando è capitato? Col Real Madrid che c’era fallo? Se vogliamo fare polemiche su queste cose facciamole. Io faccio un discorso di squadra. Se vuoi dare la colpa a me, sono il capitano, mi prendo le mie responsabilità. Dagli errori si impara. Penso che volete fare ancora questione sugli errori_“.


Considerando anche la disputa con il tifoso dell'altro giorno è palese come sia molto nervoso. Questo si sveglia nel mezzo della notte e piange nel letto perché rimpiange di essersene andato.

Perso a 0 o no, per fortuna che ce lo siamo tolti da in mezzo alle palle. Tra l'altro per come vive in un mondo tutto suo - visto che non riconosce il suo errore con il Real - sarebbe perfetto per il mondo inda.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Grande Piccinini.
Tra l'altro sarà che lo associo all'epico periodo di Controcampo (pieno di faiga di altissimo livello non come i baracconi da social che ci stanno adesso) e alle nostri notti magiche in Champions, ma per me lui è un top top top del giornalismo sportivo.
Mai sopra le righe, raramente banale, mi ha accompagnato praticamente durante l'adolescenza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2022)

Ho visto un video montaggio con tutti gli errori di questo tipo commessi da Donnarumma, sono davvero tanti. Alcuni li avevo pure rimossi. 0 umiltà e non sta imparando dai propri errori


----------



## Manue (15 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma non lo difendi più? Eri uno dei suoi estimatori più esagitati, difendevi lindifendibile quando si trattava di gigiuzzo tuo, che successo alla fine? Stavamo a litigare per ore che per me era un cesso e per te un supercampione ......



Avevi ragione tu, 
per me era forte, ho sbagliato prendendo un abbaglio.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mica solo Allegri. Che è poi il motivo per il quale è andato via a zero: nessuno si è presentato a Casa Milan con un’offerta per il cartellino.
> 
> Come scrivo da sempre, andatevi a vedere Milan- Sassuolo 2 a 1 del 2015, partita del suo esordio, e cosa combinò sulla punizione di Berardi. Ne fece poi uno identico una o due partite dopo. Infatti non ho mai mai mai capito perché molti tifosi milanisti descrivessero il Donnarumma del primo anno come un fenomeno.
> 
> ...



Soprattutto circa 30 kili fa...


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Mica solo Allegri. Che è poi il motivo per il quale è andato via a zero: nessuno si è presentato a Casa Milan con un’offerta per il cartellino.
> 
> Come scrivo da sempre, andatevi a vedere Milan- Sassuolo 2 a 1 del 2015, partita del suo esordio, e cosa combinò sulla punizione di Berardi. Ne fece poi uno identico una o due partite dopo. Infatti non ho mai mai mai capito perché molti tifosi milanisti descrivessero il Donnarumma del primo anno come un fenomeno.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione da vendere.

Anche il gol di Pogba con il Manchester.
Ma in generale nel tu per tu questa mozzarella si sdraia sempre, troppo facile mettere la palla dall'altra parte.

Un portiere non deve mai fare la prima mossa neanche sui rigori, mai.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Avevi ragione tu,
> per me era forte, ho sbagliato prendendo un abbaglio.


Per rimanere lucidi e obbiettivi non si ci deve mai innamorare troppo, mai. Vale anche nelle cose di tutti i giorni. Ti fa onore comunque.


----------



## Lo Gnu (15 Giugno 2022)

Onestamente, se io fossi un club top non lo prenderei mai ad oggi. Ma anche se fossi Agnelli. Se sono un ds o un dirigente penserei tra me e me, "perché diavolo dovrei ingaggiare uno che fa continuamente errori e non dà sicurezza al reparto difensivo?"
Ad oggi non esiste un solo motivo per avere in squadra Donnarumma.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


Grande Sandro,sciabolata tesa della collega su Donnarumma,o fallo in penetrazione...Proprio luuuiiii...


----------



## Tobi (15 Giugno 2022)

Ogni sconfitta di questi scarsi e montati mi trasmette quasi lo stesso godimento delle vittorie del Milan


----------



## Liuke (15 Giugno 2022)

Alberto Rimedio:

"Gnonto ha 18 anni e ha usato le parole giuste. Anche Donnarumma è giovane, ma è il capitano della nazionale.
Ho una stima sconfinata per Donnarumma, tecnicamente. E umanamente ti garantisco che è uno dei calciatori della nazionale più disponibili di tutti. Sempre assolutamente cortese.
Oggi però ha sbagliato. Prima in campo e poi a rispondere a Tiziana Alla in modo sgarbato e stizzito. Lei ha fatto una domanda del tutto legittima e pertinente.
Anche perché se lui chiede a Tiziana 'che altri errori ho fatto?', non c'è solo l'errore contro il Real Madrid che è costato al PSG l'eliminazione dalla Champions League, ma anche uno recentissimo contro l'Inghilterra. Ha commesso un errore identico a quello di oggi, giocando col piede sinistro anziché col destro. Abraham interviene e solo un recupero prodigioso di Locatelli riesce a evitare il gol inglese dopo pochi minuti di gioco. E ringrazio la regia per averlo riproposto prontamente ora. E ne ha commesso un altro molto simile, con un rilancio sbagliato per una scelta sbagliata, contro la Turchia. Ha rinviato sull'attaccante avversario perché ha fatto una scelta sbagliata.
Ne ha commessi altri due a Parma contro l'Irlanda del Nord e i nordirlandesi non hanno segnato solo perché erano attaccanti scarsi. Se ti trovi davanti la Germania o Benzema con il Real Madrid, gli avversari segnano.
Quindi dagli errori bisognerebbe imparare e questo è il senso della domanda di Tiziana Alla.
Se Donnarumma non riconosce gli errori precedenti non imparerà mai".


----------



## Swaitak (15 Giugno 2022)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Alberto Rimedio:
> 
> "Gnonto ha 18 anni e ha usato le parole giuste. Anche Donnarumma è giovane, ma è il capitano della nazionale.
> Ho una stima sconfinata per Donnarumma, tecnicamente. E umanamente ti garantisco che è uno dei calciatori della nazionale più disponibili di tutti. Sempre assolutamente cortese.
> ...


e con questa Modigliani ha perso definitivamente l'immunità parlamentare


----------



## Devil man (15 Giugno 2022)

Io spero che Crozza nei prossimi show lo demolisca a questo pompato...

altro che Modigliani...


----------



## Shmuk (15 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io spero che Crozza nei prossimi show lo demolisca a questo pompato...
> 
> altro che Modigliani...



Se ci rifletto un attimo, veramente penso che l'appellativo "Modigliani" abbia sviato e traviato la mente di molti, che si sono convinti di avere davanti un pregiato pezzo di portiere...Raiola ne sapeva.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2022)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Alberto Rimedio:
> 
> "Gnonto ha 18 anni e ha usato le parole giuste. Anche Donnarumma è giovane, ma è il capitano della nazionale.
> Ho una stima sconfinata per Donnarumma, tecnicamente. E umanamente ti garantisco che è uno dei calciatori della nazionale più disponibili di tutti. Sempre assolutamente cortese.
> ...


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Se ci rifletto un attimo, veramente penso che l'appellativo "Modigliani" abbia sviato e traviato la mente di molti, che si sono convinti di avere davanti un pregiato pezzo di portiere...Raiola ne sapeva.



_giusto., ma manipoli ssolo le menti piu deboli quelli che hanno bisogno di altri che pensano per loro, che in Italia sia il 90% e una cosa piuttosto grave .

siamo il popolo dei: embè se lo fan tutti sarà giusto lo faccio anche io. Da tagliarsi le vene._


----------



## Zenos (15 Giugno 2022)

Comunque benissimo che finalmente 1ualcuno lo abbia fatto notare in mondovisione. Grande coraggio della giornalista. Ora alla prossima papera verrà messo alla gogna vedrete.


----------



## Zenos (15 Giugno 2022)

Comunque benissimo che finalmente qualcuno lo abbia fatto notare in mondovisione. Grande coraggio della giornalista. Ora alla prossima papera verrà messo alla gogna vedrete.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Giugno 2022)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Alberto Rimedio:
> 
> "Gnonto ha 18 anni e ha usato le parole giuste. Anche Donnarumma è giovane, ma è il capitano della nazionale.
> Ho una stima sconfinata per Donnarumma, tecnicamente. E umanamente ti garantisco che è uno dei calciatori della nazionale più disponibili di tutti. Sempre assolutamente cortese.
> ...


Cos'è, uno slancio di dignità?


----------



## gabri65 (15 Giugno 2022)




----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2022)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Alberto Rimedio:
> 
> "Gnonto ha 18 anni e ha usato le parole giuste. Anche Donnarumma è giovane, ma è il capitano della nazionale.
> Ho una stima sconfinata per Donnarumma, tecnicamente. E umanamente ti garantisco che è uno dei calciatori della nazionale più disponibili di tutti. Sempre assolutamente cortese.
> ...


Rimedio è da parecchie telecronache che critica apertamente Donnarumma. Massima stima


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2022)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Alberto Rimedio:
> 
> "Gnonto ha 18 anni e ha usato le parole giuste. Anche Donnarumma è giovane, ma è il capitano della nazionale.
> Ho una stima sconfinata per Donnarumma, tecnicamente. E umanamente ti garantisco che è uno dei calciatori della nazionale più disponibili di tutti. Sempre assolutamente cortese.
> ...



Incredibile Rimedio, cosa gli sta succedendo?
Si sta evolvendo come i Pokemon... Ora però finirà a fare le telecronache in qualche gulag


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


Tutte le papere no, non basterebbero una quindicina di minuti.

Anno 2017/18. Gol a raffica da fuori area e sotto le gambe.

Tecnicamente è uno dei portieri più mediocri che il Milan abbia mai avuto.

Tenere le gambe aperte di un metro significa che sei una cozza.

Sui tiri da fuori arriva sempre in ritardo perché non flette le gambe, non può spingere arriva piantato, il corpo fa un arco e impiega troppo tempo per raggiungere gli angoli e quando arriva la palla è entrata da mezz'ora.

Correva l'anno 2017/2018 5 anni dopo esattamente gli stessi errori


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Incredibile Rimedio, cosa gli sta succedendo?
> Si sta evolvendo come i Pokemon... Ora però finirà a fare le telecronache in qualche gulag


Adesso che il capo non c'è più prendono tutti coraggio sti leccascarpe.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


Oddio, non ne ricordavo così tante... 'sto cesso a cielo aperto!


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Giugno 2022)

Comunque Donnarumma è il classico esempio di come puoi vendere una Verdesca spacciandolo per pescespada


----------



## Swaitak (15 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Incredibile Rimedio, cosa gli sta succedendo?
> Si sta evolvendo come i Pokemon... Ora però finirà a fare le telecronache in qualche gulag


erano diverse partite che provava ad incolparlo,solo che non aveva le palle.
Quando gli han toccato la figa*(nsomma) non ci ha visto più però


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dollar è la prova vivente che lombroso aveva ragione, basta vederlo in faccia e ti accorgi che non è propriamente un tipo sveglio, non c'è bisogno manco che apra bocca  credo che dollar se la giochi con cassano per quanto riguarda le difficolta con la lingua italiana


ma si sono anni che dicoche ha un ritardo cerebrale... si vede.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2022)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Alberto Rimedio:
> 
> "Gnonto ha 18 anni e ha usato le parole giuste. Anche Donnarumma è giovane, ma è il capitano della nazionale.
> Ho una stima sconfinata per Donnarumma, tecnicamente. E umanamente ti garantisco che è uno dei calciatori della nazionale più disponibili di tutti. Sempre assolutamente cortese.
> ...


si vede che non c é più il maiale che parla per lui. con questa risposta alla giornalista si è tagliato le palle da solo. è finito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2022)

RAI Sport era controllata da Raiola. Ricordo ai tempi del rinnovo con Mirabelli, controllava direttamente la redazione sportiva per farle dire quello che voleva sulla questione. La milfona Ferrari aveva osato difendere i tifosi che lanciavano banconote ed è stata in tribunale per anni.


----------

